

A New Tool from Google Alarms Sites - razorburn
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/24/business/media/24ecom.html

======
Sam_Odio
What the author doesn't mention is that this "tool" has been around for a
while and is available for every site in google's index.

~~~
gojomo
You could always do site-specific search if you knew the syntax, sure. But I'd
never seen the extra inline per-site search box before reading the article.

Is that second box what you're talking about, and how long do you think it's
been displaying?

